# Zwetschge, Zwetschke, Zwetsche, Quetsch



## Schmizzkazz

Zwetschge, Zwetschke, Zwetsche, Quetsch? Ich denke, es herrscht etwas Verwirrung darüber, wie man diese blaue Frucht schreibt.

Selber schreibe ich "Zwetschge", sage in der Mundart aber "Quetsch".

Im  Elsass wird "Quetsch" auch geschrieben - wenn es um das Zwetschgenwasser geht.

Die Österreicher schreiben meist "Zwetschke", glaube ich.

Außrdem herrscht Verwirrung über die Wortbedeutung.

Manche verwenden "Pflaume" für "Zwetschge", andere ahnen, dass es da wohl einen Unterschied gibt, wissen aber nicht, welchen.

Und wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Hier hat sich jemand auch Gedanken darüber gemacht: 



> Beide Wörter sind wohl richtig. Aber woher kommt der Unterschied? Ich finde nichts darüber.


 


http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/zwetschge-oder-zwetsche

Und was würdet ihr antworten?


----------



## berndf

Schmizzkazz said:


> Im  Elsass wird "Quetsch" auch geschrieben - wenn es um das Zwetschgenwasser geht.


"Quetsch" ist der französische Name des Getränks.


Schmizzkazz said:


> Außrdem herrscht Verwirrung über die Wortbedeutung.
> 
> Manche verwenden "Pflaume" für "Zwetschge", andere ahnen, dass es da wohl einen Unterschied gibt, wissen aber nicht, welchen.


In Norddeutschland wird zwischen  "Pflaume" für "Zwetschge" nicht unterschieden; beides sind "Pflaumen", einige etwas rundlicher, einiger etwas länglicher. Die Wahrnehmung ist tatsächlich eine andere. Norddeutsche kämen nie auf die Idee, hier unterschiedliche Pflanzen zu erkennen, auch wenn sie sie nebeneinander sehen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

berndf said:


> "Quetsch" ist der französische Name des Getränks.


 
Was  die Franzosen  von uns Alemannen übernommen haben.

Und mit Alemannen meine ich nun nicht "les Allemands", sondern "les Alemanniques". 

Schmizzkazz, Schwarzwälder Alemanne


----------



## lexis_eu

Der Sprachgebrauch ist hier in der Tat etwas unübersichtlich. Es gibt hier einerseits den Unterschied zwischen Fachsprache und Umgangssprache (unabhängig von der Geografie) und andererseits regionale Unterschiede.           

1) Pflaume ist der fachsprachliche Oberbegriff für sämliche Varianten (= Kulturpflaume - Prunus domestica)           

2) Zwetschge (in dieser Schreibung) ist in der Botanik eine ganz bestimmte Unterart dieser Kulturpflanze (Prunus domestica subspecies domestica). Weitere Unterarten sind Halbzwetschge, Kriechenpflaume, Edelpflaume (Ringlotte, Rundpflaume), Mirabelle oder Gelbe Zwetschge, Spilling und Zibarte.             

Diese Unterscheidung wird in der Umgangssprache aber nicht gemacht. Dort werden Zwetschgen und andere Pflaumenarten mit demselben Ausdruck bezeichnet, der wiederum regional variiert:                
v a) Pflaume in Nordddeutschland und Mitteldeutschland        
b) Zwetsche in Norddeutschland        
c) Zwetschge in Mitteldeutschland, Süddeutschland und der Schweiz       
d) Zwetschke in Österreich


----------



## Frank78

lexis_eu said:


> c) Zwetschge in *Mitteldeutschland*, Süddeutschland und der Schweiz



Niemand sagt hier "Zwetschge" zu der Frucht. Wir können das genausowenig unterscheiden wie der Norddeutsche. Man benutzt das Wort nur, wenn es explizit irgendwo draufsteht, z.B. Zwetschgenwasser.


----------



## lexis_eu

Frank78 said:


> Niemand sagt hier "Zwetschge" zu der Frucht. Wir können das genausowenig unterscheiden wie der Norddeutsche. Man benutzt das Wort nur, wenn es explizit irgendwo draufsteht, z.B. Zwetschgenwasser.


  Wer ist "wir" und wo genau ist "hier"? Die sachliche Unterscheidung ist keine Frage des "Könnens", sondern des eingefahrenen Sprachgebrauchs.


----------



## berndf

lexis_eu said:


> Wer ist "wir" und wo genau ist "hier"? Die sachliche Unterscheidung ist keine Frage des "Könnens", sondern des eingefahrenen Sprachgebrauchs.


Ich bin Norddeutscher und das Wort Zwetschge hätte ich als Kind nie in den Mund genommen. Mir ist auch erst als Erwachsener aufgefallen, dass Süddeutsche inhaltlich zwischen Pflaume und Zwetschge unterscheiden. Ich hatte bis dahin gedacht, Zwetschge wäre ein Dialektausdruck für Pflaume in irgendeinem süddeutschen Dialekt. Und für viele, aber nicht alle, mitteldeutschen Dialekte gilt dasselbe. Der Mitteldeutsche Sprachraum ist in dieser Beziehung nicht homogen.

Im Übrigen ist es in der Tat eine Frage des Könnens. Solange ich nicht wusste, das es die Wörter unterschiedliche Dinge bezeichneten, war mir auch nie aufgefallen, dass es unterschiedliche Unterarten von Pflaumen gibt. Die Sapir-Whorf-Hypothese ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber mangelnde sprachliche Unterscheidung restringiert durchaus bis zu einem gewissen Maße die konzeptuellen Unterscheidungen zu denen ein Sprecher fähig ist.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Ich hatte bis dahin gedacht, Zwetschge wäre ein Dialektausdruck für Pflaume in irgendeinem süddeutschen Dialekt. Und für viele, aber nicht alle, *mitteldeutschen Dialekte* gilt dasselbe. Der *Mitteldeutsche Sprachraum* ist in dieser Beziehung nicht homogen.



Am Rhein vielleicht, aber hier ist "Pflaumenland". Lexis_eu hat ja auch "Mitteldeutschland" und nicht "Mitteldeutscher Sprachraum" geschrieben.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Am Rhein vielleicht, aber hier ist "Pflaumenland". Lexis_eu hat ja auch "Mitteldeutschland" und nicht "Mitteldeutscher Sprachraum" geschrieben.


Ich würde, gerade im Kontext dieses Forums, _Mitteldeutschland_ und nicht _Mitteldeutscher_ _Sprachraum_ schon als synonym verstehen.


----------



## Arukami

Auch wenn ich schon seit einiger Zeit um den Unterschied zwischen Pflaume und Zwetschge weiß, käme ich heute immer noch nicht auf die Idee, das Wort "Zwetschge" zu sagen. Ich finde dieses Wort einfach nur schrecklich, aber na ja, hier in der Region finden sich schon einige Leute, die es benutzen. Ich habe aber dabei zumal den Eindruck, dass es auch völlig Synonym zu Pflaume gebraucht wird. Aber der Vorteil ist ja, dass es nicht falsch ist, jede Zwetschge als Pflaume zu bezeichnen, umgekehrt aber schon.


----------



## berndf

Noch ein Nachtrag: So wie in Norddeutschland nur das Wort _Pflaume _verwandt wird, gibt es in Österreich das umgekehrte Phänomen: Die meisten Sprecher verwenden hier nur das Wort _Zwetschge/Zwetschke_.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Arukami said:


> Auch wenn ich schon seit einiger Zeit um den Unterschied zwischen Pflaume und Zwetschge weiß, käme ich heute immer noch nicht auf die Idee, das Wort "Zwetschge" zu sagen. Ich finde dieses Wort einfach nur schrecklich ...



Warum soll das Wort "schrecklich" sein?

Nur weil man es nicht gewohnt ist?


----------



## Bohemos

Hallo,

diese Frucht, diese Pflanze (d.i. Pflaume) heißt auf Tschechisch - "*švestka*" (schriftlich; Aussprache: Schwestka).

Siehe unten, bitte:
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Švestka_(plod)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bohemos


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bohemos said:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Frucht, diese Pflanze (d.i. Pflaume) heißt auf Tschechisch - "*švestka*" (schriftlich; Aussprache: Schwestka).
> 
> Siehe unten, bitte:
> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Švestka_(plod)
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Bohemos


Das ist die wechselseitige k.u.k. Be*frucht*​ung. Nicht nur bei Früchten.


----------



## Glockenblume

Zwetschge:

Ich kenne den Ausdruck aus dem Fränkischen. Das sind dort die violetten, länglichen Früchte der eher kleineren Sorte (insbesondere die Sorten "Fränkische Hauszwetschge" und "Bühler"). Das Wort Pflaume kenne ich auch, und zwar für die größeren - ebenfalls violetten - Früchte, die aber im Frankenlande nicht angebaut werden. Ob alle eingefleischten Franken die größeren - nicht lokalen - Sorten als "Pflaumen" bezeichnen, weiß ich nicht. 

Quetsch:

In Frankreich findet man mitunter Früchte, die dort als "quetsche" bezeichnet werden und dem entsprechen, was ich als "Zwetschge" kenne. Importiert sind diese Früchte dann meist aus Deutschland. Im übrigen ist "quetsche" im französischen eine Untergattung der "prune", zu der Pflaumen (das was ich unter diesem Begriff kenne s.o.), Reineclauden und Mirabellen ebenfalls dazugehören.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich finde das Wort "Zwetschge" nicht schrecklich.

Ich bin mit dem Wort und mit dieser Frucht seit Kindheit vertraut.

Habe selber schon als Kind Zwetschgen ge-erntet - die berühmten "Bühler Frühzwetschen!"

Und in jenem Bühl - einer kleinen Stadt im Lande Baden, wird demnächst wieder das "Zwetschenfest" gefeiert! 



> Eine süße, blaue Frucht, die Bühler Frühzwetschge, ist der Grund für das alljährlich am zweiten Septemberwochenende stattfindende Heimat- und Dankfest: Das Bühler Zwetschgenfest.



Mehr darüber: http://www.buehl.de/pb/buehl,Lde/Startseite/Kultur_+Freizeit+_+Tourismus/Zwetschgenfest.html


----------



## perpend

Ich habe in den 90ern immer Zwetschgendatschi in einer Bäkerei, hoppla!, "_Konditorei_" in Minga geholt.

Ich wäre damals nie auf die Idee gekommen, einen "Pflaumendatschi" zu bestellen. Igitt.

Und jetzt geht mir den Zwetschendatschi aber arg ab.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

perpend said:


> Ich wäre damals nie auf die Idee gekommen, einen "Pflaumendatschi" zu bestellen. Igitt.



Ja, das Wort "Pflaume" ist sehr un-süddeutsch, um es mal so zu sagen.
Es gehört in den Norden.

Dennoch kennen wir Süddeutschen dieses Wort durchaus, während Nordeutsche oft mit dem Wort "Zwetschge" gar nichts anfangen können.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> "Quetsch" ist der französische Name des Getränks.


 Nicht überall:


> Quetsch
> En Alsace, dans la région de Bâle, en Lorraine ainsi qu'au Luxembourg
> Dans d'autres régions francophones, on se réfère parfois tout simplement à cette eau-de-vie en parlant de « prune ».


Außerhalb dieser Gegenden bestellt man "une (vieille) prune" im Restaurant. (Ich bin nicht sicher, dass ein Ober/ eine Bedienung  in Paris  z.B. "Quetsch" verstehen würde ....)


----------



## JClaudeK

Schmizzkazz said:


> Selber schreibe ich "Zwetschge", sage in der Mundart aber "Quetsch".


Bei uns zu Hause wurde/ wird nur "Zwetschge" geschrieben und gesagt (auch in mundartlicher Redeweise).
Den "Zwetschgekuche" (= Zwetschgenkuchen) meiner Mutter kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## evamawasesned

Also ich dachte auch sehr lange Zeit, dass man hier in Österreich einfach Zwetschke sagt und in Deutschland Pflaume. Irgendwann bin ich dann auf einen Wikipedia-Eintrag gestoßen, der mir erklärt hat, dass es botanisch gesehen Unterschiede gibt. Ich würde aber mal behaupten, dass der Volksmund sich dessen nicht bewusst ist und die beiden Begriffe als semantisch synonym, aber halt jeweils regional gefärbt ansieht


----------



## Kajjo

Also da muss ich doch mal als Norddeutscher ganz scharf widersprechen.

Zwetschgenkuchen ist hier sehr bekannt und natürlich sind Pflaumen und Zwetschgen verschiedene Unterarten. Echte, rundliche Pflaumen auf einen Zwetschgenkuchen zu legen, würde wohl niemandem einfallen. Ich kenne den Begriff Zwetschge seit ich kleines Kind bin und habe auch den Unterschied zwischen Pflaumen und Zwetschgen früh gelernt. Es sind ja auch deutlich unterschiedliche Früchte.

Gesprochen wird bei uns aber meist "Zwetsche" und nicht "Zwetschge". Geschrieben meist letzteres.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> Ich kenne den Begriff Zwetschge seit ich kleines Kind bin und habe auch den Unterschied zwischen Pflaumen und Zwetschgen früh gelernt. Es sind ja auch deutlich unterschiedliche Früchte.



DIE Pflaume gibt es nicht.

Zwetschgen, Mirabellen, Eierpflaumen, etc. sind alles Pflaumen. Es sind nur verschiedene Unterarten der Gattung "Pflaume".


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> Es sind nur verschiedene Unterarten der Gattung "Pflaume".


 Genau. 
Die Gattung "Pflaume" oder "Prunus"; daher auch der französische Name "prune" (siehe #20).


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Zwetschgen, Mirabellen, Eierpflaumen, etc. sind alles Pflaumen. Es sind nur verschiedene Unterarten der Gattung "Pflaume".


----------



## Schmizzkazz

In unserer Gegend gibt es jede Menge Zwetschgen - aber so gut wie keine Pflaumen.

Mundartlich ist es so:

Zwetschge = Quetsche - wie im nahen Elsass
Pflaume = Pflumme


----------



## Schmizzkazz

evamawasesned said:


> Also ich dachte auch sehr lange Zeit, dass man hier in Österreich einfach Zwetschke sagt



Eines stimmt dahei:

Zwetschke mit k ist östereichisch
Zwetschge mit g ist bundesdeutsches Standard-Deutsch


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Kajjo said:


> Also da muss ich doch mal als Norddeutscher ganz scharf widersprechen.
> 
> Zwetschgenkuchen ist hier sehr bekannt



Das freut mich für dich! 

Wenn du mal in unsere Gegend kommst, lade ich dich zu einem Quetsche-Kuéche ein - wie das hier heißt! 
Aber mit Sahne!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Die Gattung "Pflaume" oder "Prunus"; daher auch der französische Name "prune" (siehe #20).


Nicht ganz, _Pflaume_ bezeichnet nur die Spezies _Prunus Domestica_ und nicht die ganze Gattung _Prunus_. _Zwetschge_ bezeichnet die Unterart _Prunus Domestica Domestica.
_
Zur Gattung _Prunus_ gehört z.B. auch _Kirschlorbeer_ aber _Lorbeerkirschen_ nicht sind sicher keine Pflaumen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Außerhalb dieser Gegenden bestellt man "une (vieille) prune" im Restaurant.


Das kannst du bei uns in der Gegend auch. Eine _vielle prune_ und ein _quetsch_ sind unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------

